# Bittersweet?



## angora1972 (Jun 1, 2013)

Is bittersweet toxic to goats?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Probably. Most, if not all, things that are poisonous to humans are also poisonous to goats.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay what about poison ivy, I read a post somewhere can't remember if it was here or not, where someone was wanting some goats to clear out poison ivy. I would be afraid to let my goats eat poison ivy. Can they eat it? I would be afraid it would blister their mouths. Well and insides for that matter.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Poison ivy is fine for goats. Mine love it! Just be careful because rubbing on them after they have been in it can give it to you.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yep, goats LOVE poison ivy and are great for clearing it out. But yes...I've gotten poison ivy from petting my goats before.  Some people claim that drinking milk from a goat that has eaten poison ivy, will make you less allergic to it. I have seen some possible evidence of this, but nothing conclusive.


----------

